# Subject :R U ready to mow ?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Subject :R U ready to mow ? 

We are! Soon as the weather breaks.
Me on the BX23 with a 60''MMM & my wife on the new CC2554 with the 54'' deck.

Can't wait:


We like to take rides together!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i am always ready to mow , heck i sometimes try to blow away the snow then put the simplicity out there to try to shoot the rest of the powder snow out of its way and imagine it as being grass. i love mowing. my 24 yr. old neighbor thinks someone younger than him is nuts just because I have an everyday obssession with my tractor(LT). I am out there every day driving around looking for spots i have missed. well thats my excuse to my parents. my tractor is loaded and ready to cut some lawns.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDROGUARDIAN16 _
> *i am always ready to mow , heck i sometimes try to blow away the snow then put the simplicity out there to try to shoot the rest of the powder snow out of its way and imagine it as being grass. i love mowing. my 24 yr. old neighbor thinks someone younger than him is nuts just because I have an everyday obssession with my tractor(LT). I am out there every day driving around looking for spots i have missed. well thats my excuse to my parents. my tractor is loaded and ready to cut some lawns. *


 Yep nothing like a ride in the country.


----------

